
A unified theory of the brain? - ColinWright
http://reverendbayes.wordpress.com/2008/05/29/bayesian-theory-in-new-scientist/
======
zb
_The brain is much messier than a physical system. ... So it does not lend
itself to being easily described by simple mathematical laws._

Here is a nonsense that I really wish people would stop repeating.

The only simple physical systems are the ones found in introductory physics
textbooks. Meanwhile here in the real world:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-body_problem>

------
freejack
kinda weird that this is pointing to a full excerpt of an article from the New
Scientist reproduced in a blog. Is this a new splog attack vector or legit and
just misguided?

